# BRAUCHE HILFE!!!es konnte keine Verbindung zum EA- Server hergestellt werden, somit kann Fifa nicht aktiviert werden.



## Blackdeath163 (30. September 2012)

servus,

habe vor paar wochen mein system neu aufgesetzt und origin darauf install. und danach fifa 12 installiert. bei spielstart kommt nachfolgende Fehlermeldung: es konnte keine Verbindung zum EA- Server hergestellt werden, somit kann Fifa nicht aktiviert werden.

ja lustig!!!
bloß das ich fast ein dreiviertel jahr Fifa 12 mit dem gleichen Account schon gespielt habe vorher.

und das beste ist heute Fifa 13 installiert und wollte spielen kam diese meldung natürlich auch wieder.

und das beste, der EA support hat keine lösung nach 3 - 4 stunden telefonieren sowie wie mehrmaligen live chat kam aber auch null dabei rum ausser die standard sachen die ich sowieso schon alle 20 mal durchgeführt habe.

kann jemand helfen bin mit meinem latein am ende...wäre echt super wenn jemand eine lösung hätte???!!!???


----------



## Singler (30. September 2012)

Firewall?


----------



## Blackdeath163 (30. September 2012)

nein!!! natürlich liegt es nicht daran!!!


----------



## Raz3r (30. September 2012)

Braucht das Spiel bestimmte Ports die erst noch freigeschaltet werden müssen?
Laufen andere Spiele im Internet die über Origin laufen?


----------

